# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي، واخلف لي خيرًا منها

## ذات-النطاقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


دعاء
*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي، واخلف لي خيرًا منها* 



قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ما من عبد يصاب بمصيبة فيقول : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي ، واخلف لي خيرا منها ، إلا آجره الله في مصيبته ، وأخلف له خيرا منها  فإذا أصيب الإنسان بموت أخيه أو ابنه أو أبيه أو في ماله أو غير هذا يقول هذا الدعاء ، ويكفي : اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي ، واخلف لي خيرا منها . وإن كررها فلا بأس ، وإن قال : في مصائبي ، فلا بأس ، لكن لفظ الحديث كاف ؛ لأن المصيبة كلمة مفردة ، تعم ، لفظ المصيبة إذا أضيف يعم الواحدة والثنتين والثلاثة والأكثر ، فإذا قال : اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي . قصده مصيبة الولد ومصيبة الزرع ومصيبة كذا ، عمها الحديث - والحمد لله - حسب نيته ولا حاجة إلى التعداد ، وإن عدد فلا بأس ، وأفضل الأدعية عندما يصاب بمصيبة مثل ما بين الله جل وعلا ، قال تعالى :  وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ 
 (155)  الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ 
 (156)  أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ 
وفي 

*(**الجزء رقم : 14**،** الصفحة رقم: 396**)*




الحديث يقول : ما من عبد يصاب بمصيبة فيقول : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها إلا آجره الله في مصيبته ، وأخلف له خيرا منها  فيزيد مع قوله : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها وإذا دعا زيادة على ذلك لا بأس ، لكن هذا الدعاء الذي قاله النبي كاف عليه الصلاة والسلام ، كلام جامع ، وإذا أخلف الله له خيرا منها حصل له المطلوب ، والحمد لله . 


.........................


عن أمِّ سلمة قالت:

أتاني أبو سلمة يومًا من عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:
لقد سمعتُ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قولاً سُرِرْتُ به. قال:
"لا يُصِيبُ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مُصِيبَةٌ فَيَسْتَرْجِعَ عِنْدَ مُصِيبَتِهِ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: اللَّهُمَّ أْجُرْنِي فِي مُصِيبَتِي، وَاخْلُفْ لِي خَيْرًا مِنْهَا. إِلاَّ فُعِلَ ذَلِكَ بِهِ".
قالت أمُّ سلمة: فحفظت ذلك منه.


وقد شهِد أبو سلمة رضي الله عنه بدرًا، وجُرح بأُحُد جرحًا اندمل ثم عاد ذلك الجرح ، فمات منه رضي الله عنه , في جُمَادى الآخرة سنة ثلاث من الهجرة .


فلمَّا تُوُفِّي أبو سلمة استرجعتُ، وقلتُ: اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي، واخلف لي خيرًا منها. ثم رجعتُ إلى نفسي فقلتُ: مِن أين لي خيرٌ من أبي سلمة ؟


ثمّ بعد وفاة أبي سلمة رضي الله عنه وانقضاء عِدَّة أمِّ سلمة خطبها أبو بكر فرَدَّتْه، ثم خطبها عمر فرَدَّتْه ايضا ،
ثم استأذن عليها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم ، فوافقت على الزواج من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

.............

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون. .اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيراً منها 
من توفى ولدي وانا ماتركت هالدعاء 

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------

